# honda odyssey drink holder



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

2014 honda odyssey drink holder from .5 thick corian countertop scrap
painted the engraving with white paint then sanded with 100 grit to 480 grit and a coat of mineral oil for polish

maching out a drink holder for a 2014 honda odyssey from corian - YouTube


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That looks like a factory accessory. Nice job. I gather the built in holders aren't that functional?


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Corian is great on the CNC. I've seen posts/pics on some other forums of other projects created using a CNC. Some like it better than wood. I've got some scraps that I am going to try and make a few things on my Shark.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

the whole consol was not that usefull it had lots of drink holders but held nothing we like 2 thermos's and water bottles so now its good and i have a spot for 2 coffees
Corian is great for cnc and it glues well with expoxy and buffs back up


----------

